# male infant hernia; affect on fertility?



## cecelia7 (Sep 26, 2007)

Hi all,

We've been Charting to Avoid since July, with a brief stint on BCP, after which my cycle returned to normal within one cycle, and then not trying not avoiding in Dec, and actually trying in January and February with no luck.

My SO had hernia surgery as an infant -- inguinal hernia -- do any of you know the affect this may or may not have on male fertility?

Thanks,

C.


----------



## Triniity (Jul 15, 2007)

Hi, it might have an effect. There is a risk of damaging the "Ductus deferens" which is the little tube transporting the sperms. In Numbers: The risk of Azoospermia after Inguinal hernia repair was around 5% (Jequier et al, 1986, Clinical reproduction and Fertility) He examined 102 men who had the surgery done. But than, that was in ´86, so the surgery was well into the sixties, maybe even earlier. Now there are pediatric surgeons who give special care to the duct, so the risk might be lower now. (5% sounds real high to me).

But even touching the duct uncarefully might reduce the number of sperms going through it, that number is higher. (Shandling 1981, Journal of pediatric surgery, Ceylan 2003 Journal of pediatric surgery.

Hope that helps!

Trin


----------

